# SUNringlé Freilauf



## Michael2207 (9. November 2017)

Moin zusammen, besitze ein Cube Fritzz 2016. Seid einiger Zeit zickt der Freilauf rum. Würde selbigen jetzt gerne Tauschen. Die von Cube angegebenen Laufräder sind Answer Atac EM = Sun Ringle ADD Comp. 
Auf dem jetzigen Freilaufkörper ist eine Shimano CS-M8000, 11-42 Kassette verbaut. Welcher Freilaufkörper ist der Richtige? Habe diesen hier gefunden : https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kau...add-expert-demon-ii-black-flag-charger-451786 Oder gibt es Alternativen?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## t.schneider (9. November 2017)

Hallo Michael,
ich habe eine Atac Nabe (im Bikemarkt...) hier aus einem Stereo, da sieht der Freilaufkörper exakt so aus wie auf dem Bild! Wahrscheinlich wird da OEM auch nur das Standardzeug verbaut...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michael2207 (9. November 2017)

t.schneider schrieb:


> Hallo Michael,
> ich habe eine Atac Nabe (im Bikemarkt...) hier aus einem Stereo, da sieht der Freilaufkörper exakt so aus wie auf dem Bild! Wahrscheinlich wird da OEM auch nur das Standardzeug verbaut...


....Also kann ich davon ausgehen, dass es der richtige Freilauf ist? Infos dazu im Netz sind ja eher spärlich.
Gruß 
Michael


----------



## t.schneider (10. November 2017)

Michael2207 schrieb:


> ....Also kann ich davon ausgehen, dass es der richtige Freilauf ist? Infos dazu im Netz sind ja eher spärlich.
> Gruß
> Michael


Ich würde zumindest kein klares Nein beisteuern können.


----------



## beat_junkie (8. Januar 2021)

Hat den Freilauf schon mal wer bei einer srx Nabe getauscht? 
Gibt's nen Trick wie es ohne das gegenhalte Tool geht?


----------



## fexbru (9. Januar 2021)

beat_junkie schrieb:


> Hat den Freilauf schon mal wer bei einer srx Nabe getauscht?
> Gibt's nen Trick wie es ohne das gegenhalte Tool geht?


Hab im Internet mal was von nem 14er inbus gelesen. 
Bei mir ist es wsl auch bald so weit. Das Laufrad sollte nächste Woche ankommen


----------



## beat_junkie (9. Januar 2021)

Ich probiers morgen mal. Geb dann bescheid. 👍


----------



## beat_junkie (10. Januar 2021)

fexbru schrieb:


> Hab im Internet mal was von nem 14er inbus gelesen.
> Bei mir ist es wsl auch bald so weit. Das Laufrad sollte nächste Woche ankommen


14er ist zu Groß . Da geht nen 10er rein. Der ist aber minimal zu klein.


----------



## fexbru (11. Januar 2021)

Hast dir jetzt das Tool bestellt oder eine alternative gefunden?

Edit:
Auf YouTube gibt's nen Dude der des mit nem Schraubendreher macht. 




Evtl hilft dir das was, ich werde es auch so versuchen 😉


----------



## beat_junkie (12. Januar 2021)

Perfekt. Hat funktioniert. Danke dir!


----------

